# Jessica Alba - Das Baby ist da !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Jessica Alba Das Baby ist da !!!


Hurra, wir dürfen herzlich zum Nachwuchs gratulieren. 
Jessica Alba hat am 13. August ein gesundes Mädchen zur Welt gebracht. ​*

Sie war eine der schönsten Schwangeren Hollywoods. Je runder der Babybauch wurde, umso strahlender das Lächeln von Jessica Alba. Von diesem Anblick müssen wir uns nun leider verabschieden. Doch wir sind uns sicher, dass die schöne Schauspielerin auch als zweifache Mama ihren Glow nicht verliert. Denn am 13. August ist Jessica Alba (30) zum zweiten Mal Mutter eines kleinen Mädchen geworden.

Am späten Sonntagnachmittag (nach US-Zeit) teilte die Schauspielerin das Babyglück auf ihrer Facebook-Seite mit. „Sie ist am Samstag zur Welt gekommen, hat 3.175 Gramm gewogen und war 48 Zentimeter groß. Gesund und glücklich! Die große Schwester Honor könnte nicht aufgeregter sein, über den neuen Familienzuwachs.“

Der Neuzugang im Hause Alba/Warren heißt Haven Garner Warren. Damit haben beide Mädels einen Namen, der mit einem „H“ beginnt. Für Jessica Alba und ihren Ehemann Cash Warren (32) ist es das zweite Mädchen. Die beiden haben schon ihre zuckersüße Tochter Honor Marie. Die Dreijährige wird nun erstmals erleben, wie es ist, die große Schwester zu sein. Doch wir sind fest davon überzeugt, dass die kleine diesen Job bestens meistern wird.

Die schöne Hollywood-Schauspielerin hatte ihre Schwangerschaft im Februar via Facebook bekannt gegeben. „Es ist schon eine Weile her, seit ich das letzte Mal bei Facebook war. Deshalb dachte ich mir, ich schau mal vorbei und verrate euch allen eine aufregende Neuigkeit. Honor wird eine große Schwester werden“, überraschte die damals 29-Jährige ihre Fans mit den Baby-News. „Cash und ich sind begeistert und wollten die Neuigkeit direkt mit euch teilen, damit ihr nicht irgendwo sonst davon hören müsst. Ich habe die Liebe und die Unterstützung, die ihr mir während meiner ersten Schwangerschaft gegeben habt, sehr zu schätzen gewusst – und werde sie auch dieses Mal zu schätzen wissen. Habt einen tollen Tag!“

Vor Jessica und ihrer Familie liegen nun ebenfalls viele tolle Tage. Wir gratulieren der frischgebackenen Mama 

*Gruss vom Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Punisher (15 Aug. 2011)

meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche


----------



## Theytfer (15 Aug. 2011)

glückwunsch an frau alba


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

Glückwunsch !!!!!


----------



## Ludger77 (16 Aug. 2011)

!!Glüchwunsch!!


----------

